# Sweet potato



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2013)

Does anyone know where sweet potatoes are listed for SW?
I cant find them anywhere and hubby mentioned he liked them last night.

I was thinking of doing a shepherds/cottage pie with sweet potato topping (as he doesn't like normal mash) but can't find the syn value for them.

I am not sure he would like mashed swede as much but it could be a last resort!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2013)

Think I have found them at 4.5 syns per 100g. I guess I could still make this and use up some syns.

Whats the best thing to mash sweet potato with?


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 27, 2013)

How about carrot and cauliflower?  Then you might need less of the sweet potato.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hubby is fussy- carrot okay - cauli is a no no.
Although I have added a cauli to my list this week to try cauli rice - so you never know!

I could make a separate one for me- but am trying to eat together-...or maybe I could make a half and half - cauli and carrot one side- and sweet potato the other!!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 27, 2013)

Pipe it into stripes and see whether hubby eats both colours!


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2013)

I like your thinking!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 27, 2013)

Didn't I tell you Sneaky is my middle name?


----------



## Dory (Feb 27, 2013)

mixing sweet potato with carrots, swede etc will be murder to try and count the syns for!

abandon the sweet potato and use celeriac instead.  YUM personified.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 27, 2013)

Dory said:


> mixing sweet potato with carrots, swede etc will be murder to try and count the syns for!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Eh?  The carrots and swede are free, so just weigh how much sweet potato goes in the pot before cooking... 100g = 4.5, therefore 66g = 3, etc.  If you put 133g in the pot for the whole dish, that's 6 syns.  If you have a third of it, that's 2... a quarter is 1.5.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dory said:


> mixing sweet potato with carrots, swede etc will be murder to try and count the syns for!
> 
> abandon the sweet potato and use celeriac instead.  YUM personified.



Why would it be difficult (asks new SW girl)?  
Wouldn't I just need to weigh and count the sweet potato as the carrot and swede would be free wouldn't they?


----------



## Dory (Feb 27, 2013)

because if you mix it with something else, you won't know how much of (eg) 100g of mixture is sweet potato and how much is 'something else' 

eg if you have 100g of mixed mash, that could contain anything from 1% up to 100% of sweet potato - so your syns for that 100g could be anthing from zero to 4.5 (I'm going off your comment earlier that sweet potato is 4.5 syns/100g)


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2013)

So maybe the idea of a half and half is better then.


----------



## Dory (Feb 27, 2013)

absolutely.  although I'd still cancel the sweet potato and just use celeriac for the whole thing   - definitely recommend you try it one day though.  it's lovely and has a sweet, nutty flavour to it.  and you can add a little fat free natural yoghurt and a few sprays of buttery frylight when you're mashing which makes it completely syn free


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2013)

I do intend trying the celeriac but just placed my order with Tesco and they haven't got any. If I find myself near a greengrocer will pick some up.


----------

